# "The Woods"



## Non Compos Mentis (Apr 14, 2004)

The Woods is a psychological horror story that begins when a neglected teenager named Heather (Bruckner) is dropped off by her parents at a remote all-girls boarding school deep in the forest. Watched over by headmistress Ms. Traverse (Clarkson) and her staff, Heather is tormented by her classmates and desperate to go home. But when she begins to have horrifying visions and students start disappearing, Heather realizes things at the school are not what they seem. All she knows is that there's something out there in the woods, and it won't be letting her leave anytime soon. 

Genres: Suspense/Horror Release Date: September 2, 2005 (wide). 

MPAA Rating: R for horror violence and language, including sexual references.

This movie looks like it may be good. At least its an 'R' movie.


----------



## dougspaulding (May 22, 2004)

Non Compos Mentis said:


> ...at a remote all-girls boarding school deep in the forest.
> 
> This movie looks like it may be good. At least its an 'R' movie.


Good enough for me. Any movie that takes place "deep in the forest" already has a leg up.


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

...Or is about an all-girls boarding school deep in the forest.


----------



## Doctorthingit (Jul 7, 2005)

I'm definitely interested to see what Lucky McKee will do with this movie. May was pretty good. I just hope he doesn't make the girls too stupid just because like most male writers/directors, they don't make girls as aggressive or smart as they would male.


----------

